# Metal Detecting



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone in to this? I don't mean looking for Yama****a's gold. I'm interested to do some beach and battlefield detecting. Almost everything I find on YouTube is from European battlefields. Very little from the Pacific. About the only thing I have found is a guy on Saipan.

There probably isn't one inch of the islands that doesn't have some kind of history to it from WWII. It would be fascinating to check it out.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You tube has a few video's of expats living here that have found some treasures in Spanish wrecks and other ships, I too have thought about buried gold but I think the search would have to be in remote area's, not sure that would be a safe thing to do though, populated and beach area's seem to be full of garbage with the exception of tourist traps.


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

Only ever tried detecting in pinas once,beach detecting on siquijor,followed by a load of kids,didnt find squat except bottle tops and similar trash,found some pieces of 24k jewellery when I went to LOS and detected the beach at pattaya,met a thai detectorist there who works the beaches at night.


----------

